# good first sausage stuffer?



## Ty520 (Aug 24, 2021)

Looking to buy my first smallish home sausage stuffer.  Dont want to break the bank  or go too overboard with size right now.

Currently comparing Hakka Bros 7# and LEM 5# --- or open to other manufacturers

Any recommendations on one versus the other?

Any recommendations on vertical versus horizontal?

Any basic guideline on how many links per pound

Other advice welcome!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 24, 2021)

Better to go with LEM. Least you know you can get parts if needed. I would go vertical, much easier for beginners. LEM 5 pound is great stuffer. If your just starting i wouldn't worry about linking yet, just get used to stuffing.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 24, 2021)

Mine says Gander Mountain on it but I'm pretty sure it's a LEM 5#.
Unless you're making tons of sausage it will serve you well. I've had mine for about 5 yrs.
How many links you get out of a batch depends on casing size and length of the links.
Good luck and have fun. We haven't had store bought sausage in 5 yrs.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 24, 2021)

I have a clone of the Hakka 7L and I like it but honestly I LOVE my jerky gun for my small  batches.  Normally 1kg/2.2lbs.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 24, 2021)

Agree with the Lem 5 lb. 
Good points in post 2 . 
Buying the stuffer will be the easiest part , but it all comes in time . 

 Have you been making sausage ?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 24, 2021)

I agree with the LEM 5# (Mighty Bite) ...  

My suggestions to people looking for stuffers is...  stay away from the stuffers that have the elbow coming out of the bottom of the canister (90` elbow out to the tube)... There is so much meat wasted/left over in the elbow and tube that can't be pushed into the casing...  Sure you can use it to make patty's and fry it up... But I'm making sausage links not patties...  

Also stay away from stuffers with plastic gears.. they are very well known to strip out the teeth especially when doing small casings for snack sticks ... 

The LEM has the tube coming out the side at the bottom of the canister (very little wasted meat) ...  And it also has the metal gears ....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 24, 2021)

Probably depends on which you can get a better deal on, and best warranty.  I got a horizontal Hakka,  as my first stuffer and it's worked well for me. Don't do alot of stuffing but it does have metal gears and empties out almost completely. 








Thats all that was left in the bottom except what I pulled out from the threaded part the horn screws onto. I've never used a vertical stuffer so can't comment on that. I believe my Hakka was around $ 100. Other thought is ... are they both available and in stock?

Ryan


----------



## Ty520 (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks everyone - LEM seems to be the standout. good point about the metal gearing. didn't even cross my mind.



chopsaw said:


> Have you been making sausage ?



Yes, but just fresh ground --- for breakfast, etc.



Brokenhandle said:


> Other thought is ... are they both available and in stock?



Good point - it would seem neither are available at this time  (at least, at a reasonable price by legitimate people who aren't trying to pawn them for double the retail price)


----------



## R Blum (Aug 24, 2021)

I got this one from Walton's. Works GREAT!
https://www.waltonsinc.com/7-lb-sausage-stuffer


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 24, 2021)

LEM #5 here. 
Solid little stuffer that can also do the 3/8 stuffer tube for sticks Without breaking.
Also has a cheese bucket available for a cheese press if you ever wanted to do cheese.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 24, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> LEM #5 here.
> Solid little stuffer that can also do the 3/8 stuffer tube for sticks Without breaking.
> Also has a cheese bucket available for a cheese press if you ever wanted to do cheese.


Now that would be cool!

Ryan


----------



## bregent (Aug 24, 2021)

Ty520 said:


> Any recommendations on vertical versus horizontal?



I've got a horizontal Hakka #7 that I like a lot. There are pros and cons to horizontal vs vertical to consider:

Horizontal Pros
Low center of gravity means I don't need to clamp the stuffer down to the table.
I find it easier to store
Meat pushes straight through and doesn't need to make a 90 degree turn - less pressure required to stuff

Cons
Needs to be located near edge of table (or on a platform) for handle to turn
Refilling a bit more difficult.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 24, 2021)

LEM 5# owner also. Great little stuffer.


----------



## rentspel (Aug 25, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Better to go with LEM. Least you know you can get parts if needed. I would go vertical, much easier for beginners. LEM 5 pound is great stuffer. If your just starting i wouldn't worry about linking yet, just get used to stuffing.



I agree! I use a LEM and when I needed some spare parts there was no problem in obtaining them :)


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2021)

Ty520 said:


> Yes, but just fresh ground --- for breakfast, etc.


Ok , good . I was just wondering . That's kind of the progression .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 25, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> LEM #5 here.
> Solid little stuffer that can also do the 3/8 stuffer tube for sticks Without breaking.
> Also has a cheese bucket available for a cheese press if you ever wanted to do cheese.


Yup

My LEM #5 has the covered ,metal gears so the 3/8" OD tube for sticks is no problemo.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 25, 2021)

Heads up, a jerky gun is 100x easier to use for small diameter stuff like sticks.  I never knew how hard it would be to use a stuffer for them until I did it.  It's basically a 2 person job and the the cranking is serious business.  FYI the key to using the jerky gun is to use a ice cream scoop to load it.


----------



## Ty520 (Aug 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> LEM #5 here.
> Solid little stuffer that can also do the 3/8 stuffer tube for sticks Without breaking.
> Also has a cheese bucket available for a cheese press if you ever wanted to do cheese.



Do you or anyone else think the stainless steel nozzles are worth the extra $30?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 27, 2021)

Plastics are ok...  You'll need a smaller one though (3/8"-1/2" that doesn't come with the grinder) for snack sticks ...  so might as well get the whole set if it has that size ...

I also suggest getting a variety kit of bottle brushes (with long wire handles) for cleaning the tubes and the throat of the grinder ...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 27, 2021)

Ty520 said:


> Do you or anyone else think the stainless steel nozzles are worth the extra $30?


The stainless are better and obviously last longer, the natural casings slide on them better. They are something that can be acquired over time. I actually don’t mind the plastic ones when new. You can see the mince in the tube so you know when it’s loaded and air is gone. Over time though they become slightly rough and the natural casings drag a bit on them helping with blowouts if you don’t watch it and help the casing off from time to time, but otherwise, nothing wrong with plastic.


----------



## dernektambura (Aug 28, 2021)

aanything that you can stuff on top and have meanin8 of stuffing sausage casing is good as long as you learn how to keep your stuffing speed below speeding ticket...


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 30, 2022)

I have the LEM 5# with open gears and it works great. My only complaint is it does not hold 5# of meat. What is the advantage of the closed gear 5# and does it hold 5# of meat?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 30, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> I have the LEM 5# with open gears and it works great. My only complaint is it does not hold 5# of meat. What is the advantage of the closed gear 5# and does it hold 5# of meat?



No.. it doesn't hold full 5lbs...  same size as the previous stuffers...  The enclosed gears is just safer is why I'm thinking they enclosed them ... And it just looks better


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 30, 2022)

Just in case you really need 14 votes for the LEM 5#, mine will make it 15. Never had a lick of trouble with it. Super easy to clean.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

same stuffer just has a metal case over the gears, only holds 4.5 pounds.


----------

